# Orlando Magic's inconsistent performance should cost Jacque Vaughn his job



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Needless to say, the last few weeks have been rough on the Orlando Magic. After taking down the Chicago Bulls and Houston Rockets in back-to-back games, the Magic fell flat on their faces following a loss to the Memphis Grizzlies at home. In the two wins, the Magic finally began to push the pace, something that they desperately needed to do all season in order to maximize the talent of their personnel.
> 
> Things changed after the Grizzlies were able to slow the Magic down. They weren't able to be effective with their faster pace against the Oklahoma City Thunder.
> 
> ...


http://www.orlandopinstripedpost.co...lando-magic-coaching-change-jacque-vaughn-nba


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Has this not been made official, yet? This rumor was circulating in the twittersphere like it was a done deal last week.


----------

